

The Power of Speech Jammers - jaytaylor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU9EGeMP5n4

======
jaytaylor
Also see [http://www.technologyreview.com/view/427116/how-to-build-
a-s...](http://www.technologyreview.com/view/427116/how-to-build-a-speech-
jamming-gun/)

